# 1000 things cubers hate



## tnk351 (Mar 18, 2018)

Can we make it to 1000?
I'll go:
1. Pops.
2. Explosions.
3. V-cubes.
4. When you sit on a pyraminx.
5. Parity.
6. Double parity.
7. Putted the piece in wrong after a pop.
8. Dollar store cubes.
9. Non cubers.
10. Mess cross up. (CFOPers only)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 18, 2018)

11. Rubiks Brand
12. Their lawsuit
13. RCA
14. Redbull


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 24, 2018)

16. When non cubers speak about cubing
17. No comps near you
18. Big cube scrambles
19. Cant get good times at comp
20. Corner Twists
21. Learning algs
22. Cant improve
23. When your favorite youtuber stops posting *cough* Derpy, Hashtag, MMAP *cough*
24. Cant understand tutorials
25. Flipped edges in blind ( I think, I dont do blind)
26. Teaching non cubers how to solve a cube
27. Trying to find good algs
28. Incorrectly solving F2L pairs
29. Incorrectly solving Cross
30. Missing podium/next round by a small margin


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 24, 2018)

31. When a non cuber gives you a dollar store cube for birthday gift.
32. Drop your cube.
33. Missing a move in an algorithm.
34. Extra moves in an algorithm.
35. When you lost your puzzles.
36. Almost broke your pb.
37. When you get plus 2 on your best time.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 24, 2018)

38. When you get g perm on a very good solve.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 24, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> 30. Missing podium/next round by a small margin


I can relate. At SNS winter, I got an 11.28 average in semis, got 21st. 20 people made finals. The person who got 20th... got an 11.27 average.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 25, 2018)

39. Broke your hand.
40. Broke your arm.
41. Broke your leg (with feet event lol)


----------



## Renegade (Jan 15, 2019)

42. Hand cramps
43. Corner twists
44. Overlubing
45. Tensioning it right
46. Rubik's brand
47. Is that a 10x10?
48. When somebody says that they peel the stickers off.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 15, 2019)

49. Accidentally messing up centers while solving edges on a big cube solve


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Jan 21, 2019)

50. EO Messup (ZZ)
51. PLL Parity Recognition
52. Line fail (ZZ)
53. Cube slips out of hands
54. Cubing outside during the winter
55. Your parents hate cubing
56. Your siblings hate cubing
57. Everybody hates on ZZ (ZZers)
58. y rotations in F2L
59. N perm
60. V perm
61. Diag Pi COLL case
62. PLL Recognition
63. COLL Recognition
64. Too many algs in Square-1
65. I can't turn squan that fast (1 slice per 0.5-ish seconds)


----------



## CubicOreo (Jan 22, 2019)

66. You seem to get slower
67. Everyone else seems to get faster
68. Can’t go to comps
69. Waiting for packages
70. Bad hardware


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 23, 2019)

80 - dropping coffee on my cube
81 - dropping acid on my cube
82 - dropping cube on acid
83 - dropping my cube on the floor
84 - dropping a skateboard ramp with my cube and dropping the cube
85 - not dropping cube when somebody randomly slapped my hand causing it to drop
86 - cold fingers
87 - you learned a random oll skip f2l algorithm and never used, but you get this case 2 times in a row then learn it and never get it again T_T


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Jan 23, 2019)

88 - Hoping for an EPLL skip but getting a Z perm
89 - EOCross is so hard to plan out during inspection


----------



## CubicOreo (Jan 23, 2019)

90. Clock hardware sucks


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 23, 2019)

91. your cube is wet, your hands are wet. everything is wet. but your times are dry (?)


----------



## CubicOreo (Jan 25, 2019)

92. Waiting for new cubes to come out 
93. Highly anticipated cube is a real letdown 
94. Too many (insert name of set) algs


----------



## weatherman223 (Jan 27, 2019)

95. DNF average in comp
96. Plus two failing your average
97. Plus twoing out of cutoff
98. DNFing our of cutoff
99. Not being able to podium at a WCA competition
100. Not being able to podium at one of those dinky Rubik’s Brand competitions
101. Qualifying times.
102. Bad timer stops
103. Misscrambles in comp


----------



## CubicOreo (Apr 19, 2019)

104. Learning 4x4 oll parity alg for the first time


----------



## Skittleskp (Apr 20, 2019)

105. doing the wrong OLL
106. doing the wrong PLL
107. scratching a sticker
108. loosing a good/expensive cube
109. trying to teach a non-cuber a U rotation but they do F
110. you get a cool picture cube but it turns terribly
111. you get a cool picture cube but it doesn't come apart so you can't lube/tension
112. non-cuber [sees 4x4] "my cousin can solve that in 10 seconds"


----------



## CubicOreo (Nov 28, 2019)

Hey what happened to 71-79? Ah whatever 

71. Someone calls you while you’re solving
72. Your fingertricks are bad
73. Forgot your cube while on vacation
74. Don’t have time to cube
75. Highly anticipated cube doesn’t come out (ahem Valk Elite)
76. Can’t decide what cube to get
77. Can’t find a tutorial for something
78. Tutorials exist but they’re not helpful
79. Overlubed your cube


----------



## EccentricSensei (Nov 28, 2019)

113. The G perms (I personally hate them)
114. Stuck with a Rubik’s Brand for cubing (thanks for recommendations btw)
115. Can’t get faster sometimes
116. Brain somehow forgets OLL algorithms although I’ve practised them for about a million times
117. While you are memorising the cube during BLD, you get distracted because of neighbour’s dog barking, or lawn mowing etc.
118. Parity
119. My younger siblings twist my Rubik’s Brand’s corner so I have to waste time at the last layer to twist it back
120. I pressed any key other than the space button key when I started the solve by accident-when I finish, the timer starts
Sorry for any repeats! (if there are any) Not intentional!
Edit: Thanks for the reminder CubicOreo!


----------



## CubicOreo (Nov 28, 2019)

EccentricSensei said:


> 80. The G perms (I personally hate them)



Sorry but could you number yours 113 to 120? Mine are 71-79 because they’re missing for some reason


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 30, 2019)

121. Non cubers making comments on cubing
122. Finding your dream cube you can’t buy
123. Learns an alg, finds better alg, learns that
124. Something you’ve put work into for months turns out disappointingly e.g. COLL turns out to be worse than OCLL
125. Getting stuck at a particular time for ages
126. Having a sudden turn of speed where your times drop for like several seconds, then not being able to repeat it for ages


----------



## SdnS (Nov 30, 2019)

127. Annoying and or bad judges at competitions
128. People trying to scam you at competitions for your cubes
129. Learning full OLL
130. Having really good sessions one day and really bad ones the next
131. Cubing in the dark
132. No competitions in your area
133. Cleaning/setting up GAN cubes
134. Cubing with long finger nails and accidentally scratching a sticker


----------



## The Cubing Fanatic (Nov 30, 2019)

135.Chopping your thumb off just above the second joint.(Yes that actually happened)
136.Forgetting your One-Handed main on the way to the hospital to get your thumb fixed.(Again, that happened)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 30, 2019)

The Cubing Fanatic said:


> 135.Chopping your thumb off just above the second joint.(Yes that actually happened)
> 136.Forgetting your One-Handed main on the way to the hospital to get your thumb fixed.(Again, that happened)


Ouch...


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 9, 2019)

#137 — people asking to make a checkerboard on a scrambled bigcube


----------



## CubicOreo (Dec 13, 2019)

138. Can’t get a 3BLD success
139. Can’t get a 4BLD success
140. Can’t get a 5BLD success
141. Puzzle you like isn’t mass produced


----------



## brododragon (Dec 14, 2019)

142. 30 minute tutorials for one step
143. Advanced tutorials that still baby you (no algs, just step by step)
144. When people use Ri for right counterclockwise instead R'
145. My iPhone charger isn't working, meaning I can't pull an all-nighter on this site
146. Don't know if it's just me, but I think non-cubers try to ruin cubers lives (and are really good at it)
147. I was dumb and couldn't figure out my phone charger, taking precious seconds away from my all-nighter.


----------



## brododragon (Dec 14, 2019)

SdnS said:


> 131. Cubing in the dark


Lol... I have a slightly translucent cube with dull coloring and it is IMPOSSIBLE to cube in the dark


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 28, 2020)

148. When you try your best but you don't succeed


----------



## brododragon (Jan 28, 2020)

149. When a non-cuber messes up a PB opportunity
150. Unlubed cubes 
151. When non-cubers try to teach you how to cube


----------



## brododragon (Jan 28, 2020)

152. How terrible most clocks are


----------



## CubicOreo (Mar 1, 2020)

153. You forget to finish your schoolwork for some strange reason


----------



## iamtolazytonamethis (Mar 10, 2020)

Someone better than you at cubing (apart from feliks zemdegs)


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 11, 2020)

155. My friend solved it in 0.7 seconds


----------



## brododragon (Mar 11, 2020)

156. When someone messes up the numbers


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (Mar 11, 2020)

157.EZcubing
158. j perm puns 
159.maga scrambles
160. bigcube scrambles
161. learning algs


----------



## brododragon (Mar 11, 2020)

curiousity2575 said:


> 158. j perm puns


How dare you!


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (Mar 12, 2020)

wut tha baaaaa aaaaaaaa aaaaaaaa aaaaad


----------



## twistcuber34 (Mar 16, 2020)

162. Not enough money to buy cubes.
163. Someone scrambles a cube you can't solve.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 16, 2020)

164. algs


----------



## brododragon (Mar 16, 2020)

165. Someone says that csTimer "isn't scrambling it good enough" so that steal it and scramble it.


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (Mar 16, 2020)

166. u can "do" the "magic" cube


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (Apr 6, 2020)

167. rubix magic
168. master magic
169. rubix cube games
170. people trying to add bad puzzles in the wca


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 6, 2020)

171. Running out of ideas to put into a SpeedSolving thread called 1000 things cubers hate


----------



## brododragon (Apr 6, 2020)

172. Cheese


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 10, 2020)

173. Brodobumpers


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 11, 2021)

174. Becoming subX on an event an having your dreams shattered by an american cuber


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 11, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 174. Becoming subX on an event an having your dreams shattered by an american cuber


"Laughs in Max Park"

175. Inventing methods are harder then climbing Mount Everest.


----------

